

Ethereum - A Smart Contract and Decentralized Application Platform - Anchor
https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/%5BEnglish%5D-White-Paper

======
e3pi
A wide net, made in Canada, to capture all the fish. The number of
hats(competitors?/opportunities?) we now can choose from just exploded ten
fold:

"Ethereum can be used to codify, decentralize, secure and trade just about
anything: voting, domain names, financial exchanges, crowdfunding, company
governance, contracts and agreements of most kind, intellectual property, and
even smart property thanks to hardware integration.

Ethereum borrows the concept of decentralized consensus that makes bitcoin so
resilient, yet makes it trivial to build on its foundation." To find out more
about how Ethereum works, consult the whitepaper:

[https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/%5BEnglish%5D-White-
Pa...](https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/%5BEnglish%5D-White-Pa..).

------
ergoproxy
In the second half of the _Keiser Report: New Crypto Phenomenon Ethereum
(E569)_ (published Mar 1, 2014), Max interviews Charles Hoskinson, a
cryptographer and one of the people behind Ethereum:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdAnyC45ZbU&t=724](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdAnyC45ZbU&t=724)
[video]

